# Eyelash perming?



## jeno (Oct 1, 2007)

hi......im not sure which section i should be having this thread in...anyway wanted to know has anyone tried to eyelash perming...is it safe...can it be done at home?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are some threads that will help!

Eyelash Perming

Eyelash Perming


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm....never heard of it.


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Oct 2, 2007)

It sounds interesting, but many people seem to think it's unsafe, as posted in the other threads.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 2, 2007)

It DOES sound kinda painful. Perming? I dunno.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 2, 2007)

seems dangerous to have those chemicals so close to your eyes. Does an eyelash curler not work for you?


----------



## jeno (Oct 2, 2007)

eyelash curlers cause my eyelashes to fall out


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen some lash perms gone wrong!! The curls were not uniform and the lashes ended up being a tangled mess until they either fell out or the perm wore off. And NO you cannot do it at home.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never heard of it. I would just stick with the eyelash curler!


----------



## Insensitive. (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive never had to curl my lashes.

I dont know why, most ethnic groups dont curl there lashes on the regular, but i have tried it once, and got pinched, so i strayed away lol. Eyelash perming is not that bad if done right. But it shouldnt be done at home, and make sure you research the person doing it.


----------



## cassie118 (Oct 3, 2007)

eyelash perming: might look pretty but damages lashes!...it like perming your hair...your lashes will eventually thin out...


----------



## jeno (Oct 4, 2007)

ok hearing what you all have said has made me change my mind i dont want to take any chances and damage my eyelashes causing them to fall :s i rather have straight eyelashes than a bold eye.


----------



## jookeulae (Oct 5, 2007)

ive had my eyelashes permed years ago and im actually satisfied with the result. my friends would often complement me and ask me why i looked "blooming" coz they cannot pinpoint what changed in my face. i also never experience eyelashes falling out after a few weeks/months. i guess it all depends on the chemicals used and the skill of the attendant that performs the procedure.

also, the perm lasts about 3-4 weeks on me. i opted not to have it done regularly because well, i dont have time to maintain it and i dont allot any budget for eyelash perming. id rather spend my money on makeups.


----------



## eman69 (Oct 17, 2007)

i use eye lash curler and do not want to go for perming as i am a bit scared of chemicals getting too close to eyes


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always wanted to try it but have never gotten to it.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 17, 2007)

Too many chemicals arouond the eye. What is the cost of this?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to have it done in beauty school and it was great my eyelashed look so long and my eyes were wide, plus I had them tinted but honestly it's kind of expensive so I wouldn't do it again when I could use an eyelash curler/curling mascara. Btw you can't do the process at home it has to be done for you...

The funny thing is in class they tell you that eyelash curlers break your lashes and perms are better...so let me get this straight is bad to squeeze your eyelashes with a metal object but it's good to use a chemical which breaks the bonds to allow you to create a curl...right?!


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 18, 2007)

Please don't do it at home. Sounds to risky.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

I never even heard of eyelash perming. lol Hmph


----------



## jelly77 (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm. seems hard to maintain


----------



## fawp (Oct 18, 2007)

I would be way too scared to have those chemicals around my eyes.


----------



## glmrgrl86 (Oct 18, 2007)

That does seem like it would be very dangerous with those chemicals.


----------



## butterflyblue (Nov 10, 2007)

I had my permed about 4 years ago. It looked great afterwards and it made my lashes softly curled, so I didn't use an eyelash curler for a while.

But, after about 4 weeks it starts to grow out and straighten again and then I lost a HUGE chunk of lashes. Seemed like it took forever for them to grow back, so don't recommend having it done


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 10, 2007)

I would just use an eyelash curler.


----------

